# Salamander Successor Experiment



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

C&C request here!

Got the urge the work on some space marines and eventually chose the salamander chapter as the scheme. But then I discover that a true fire salamander is not green, but has yellow spots on black!

So to merge the traditional scheme with real life I decided to try a half/half green and yellow layout. Eventually I may try to add in a scales effect as well.

After a disastrous attempt to paint yellow over black base, I went with airbrushing the yellow half with white instead. This is my first attempt at painting yellow and damn is it difficult! Both the green and yellow palettes consist of 3 colors, plus black & white, and I've done my best to blend them together.

The yellow side is done, but needs much work. Green side is done up to the thigh.

Anyway, here's the results so far:

1: Basecoats, 2: Light tube pic to find where to highlight, 3: After blending.









And other angles:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking pretty good so far, i tried a quarter paint and that was hard work! i really like the yellow and green together be nice to see it with the arms and head to get the whole picture, plus rep for trying a half paint.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Well the original salamanders scheme was much closer to a fire salamander:










it's also pretty terrible for a paint scheme.

I really like what you've done so far. It'll be a bitch to paint but you'll have a killer looking army when you're done.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate. I am with Varakir in the fact that it is going to be a challenging army to paint, quarter and half schemes always are, but it will look fantastic on the table if you take your time to get it right.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Where you get that picture? It looks off? Salamanders have always been Green even pre heresy they where a Dark green. or at lest based on what official material i have looked at?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I think it's from second edition. they changed color scheme later, i guess they figured it out it looks stupid.

ontopic: Really nice looking paint scheme. I wish I had skill to try something like that. What kind of green is that?

Have you made some fluff for your chapter?


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

@Varakir: Ah, good eye.. think I actually did see the old scheme at one time and didn't realize it till now. I've only glanced through the old 40k books a few times. The modelers for GW were past the pointy noses for marines when I started collecting forever ago. Also, just saw your salamander blog in your sig, got it book marked to read through. Looking good so far!

@Fire Tempered: I used the the more "blued" greens from vallejo; Scurf, Jade and Foul green. No fluff yet, once the whole 5 man squad is complete I'll let my imagination figure it out. Definitely keeping the flamer aptitude from salamanders.. found a few inspiring works on coolminiornot which have awesome looking fire.

Thanks for all the C&C guys. Always good to know you didn't pick a ridiculous scheme! This squad is my first go at painting after watching some of natalya melnik's dvd set. Trying out her method, which is to finish off a whole area of the model at once. Pretty much wet blending on the fly. My old method was to do all the bases, then all the shadows, highlights and so on.. This sectional method allows you to see 'the finished product' early on and helps keep me motivated, as it does take awhile.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it. I wouldn't say it was done and would suggest a few more highlights. At this stage it looks in limbo highlight wise... Don't get me wrong the green and yellow are boss! Perhaps i'm new to the salamander scene, but I didn't think they went the way of chapters and kept at Legion and had no successors... atleast I think I read that in the codex. nice work man, nice work indeed!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Yes the green and yellow works very well can't wait to see the finished results. +rep

Hours, The Salamanders where the most heavily damaged legion numbering less then a 1000 marines by the time of the second founding, thou its rumored that in future foundlings successor chapters where made, namely one of the cursed founding chapters [ones with the bone spikes can't rember there name] are meant to be a successor.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are Black Dragons. But officially they don't have successors
But it's cool to make their successors if that's what you like, it's still just a game and you can make your own stuff.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> Where you get that picture? It looks off? Salamanders have always been Green even pre heresy they where a Dark green. or at lest based on what official material i have looked at?


That is the scheme they had in first edition, then around second edition they went dark green with flamey stripes and then that evolved to the current (not disgusting) scheme.

Like Vulcan said the Sallies were massively reduced in strength, and they have no known successors, but that doesn't mean they can't have successors at all.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah there was reference made of them in Firedrake, but I think they were just one of those chapters who got messed up during the Apostacy and had nothing to really do with the sallies, but I could be wrong, I'm reading other books now and have no desire to look for specifics LOL... the only thing I know is that this yellow and green is very nice and is smoothly painted, and you can make anything you want to make, I'm just one of the many fluff nazis out there is all LOL


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally got around to finishing this guy up..

Here he is, all glowy eyed and menacing. Still needs a backpack, which I'm still playing with the color choices. Chose the violet-pinkish color for eye lenses since it is complimentary to both green and yellow. At first I tried glazing on the glow effect, but that didn't work so well. So I just mixed in the warlord purple color with the appropriate green or yellow. The bolter is silver based with a heavy black wash, which looks great, but the picture doesn't pick up. Also some gray and white for highlights.

Also my first oath paper, the script turned out pretty well.









All angles.









Pre-bolter gluing, so you can see the eagle. An early attempt at NMM gold. Think I used too much yellow, and there's no real "gleam" to it. But I'm satisfied with how it looks so far, and am getting better at working on those smaller areas. Read in Moo's Chaos project log that brown and white with fleshtones works better to do NMM gold, of which he has excellent examples. NMM done well really stands out and I'd like to work on mastering it.









Shoulderpads are staying matt black until I actually figure out some fluff for this chapter!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks nice and clea so far with the exception of a little bit of paint spill around the edges of the shoulder pads. The chest eagle reads as bone, which is nice with your scheme, even though you were going for a NMM gold. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Echo midges comments on the painting side, and really like the glowing eyes :victory:

However i think the colours on the shoulderpads look a bit clunky. Personally i'd paint the main part of the pads in the colours of each half and then do the trim in black, or leave them black and do the trim in another colour altogether.

Might just be me that thinks that, but thought i'd put it out as something to think about.

Keep it up!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good! I do have to say that I'm not a major fan of your yellow. There is a major lack of depth with it and it looks pretty flat. I think some glazes with a sepia colour will bring the highlights out and create some actual shading that is necessary here. Lookin good though!!!


----------

